# Skurt/$15 hr



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I happened to pick-up and drive home a man in a purple t-shirt, and when we were talking about the normal pleasantries, 'How you doing', 'what do you do'... he mentioned he worked for a car delivery service but nothing more. As he went to his front door, the back of that t-shirt said SKURT. He delivers cars to people that rent them. I wonder how busy that service really is... www.skurt.com


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

says they are not hiring


----------

